# Morse taper has a burr inside, fix?



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

The Morse taper on my headstock has a small burr on the inside that is gouging my drive center. I've tried to reach it with a file but don't have any that fit. I'm nervous about wrapping sandpaper around something as I don't want to screw up the taper. Thoughts on how to fix it? You think if I turn a taper on a piece of wood and glue sandpaper to it that I can safely sand the burr down?


----------



## thetinman (Mar 10, 2014)

Rick,

Holy crap man!!! You're in the same time zone as me. It's 6 AM and you posted 4-hours ago. Do you ever sleep? What are you - a vampire?

You can buy a MT reamer. $30- $50 and do it right without screwing anything up and loosing your grip (pun intended). Places like Brown, Grizzly, other industrial sources, of course. But you can get decent HS steel ones from Sears, Amazon or even E-Bay. Most use a 1/2 inch tapping handle. The taper, etc. for quality is fine. They just won't last as long as industrial ones. For the limited use you'll ever give it why buy $100+? You won't wear it out in a lifetime.

Terry


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

You could also turn your own cleaning tool out of wood and wrap sandpaper around it. Some folks would recommend using steel wool wrapped around a 3/8" dowel over sandpaper and running lathe at slowest speed.

Cannot believe the price of these things today, but might help you. I use one of them and shotgun bore brush on a rod to keep taper tidy. I have ruin more than one cleaning rod so only use brush and rod with lathe off these days.

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/90/3651/TaperMate-Morse-Taper-Cleaner


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

I'd use a taper reamer too. It's designed for this kind of thing. If you use sandpaper, a file, or even a turned piece that "sorta" fits, then you're distorting the taper inside your spindle. And if it gets too bad, then you'll be replacing your spindle.
I would use it sparingly. Just enough to clean out the dings. If you use it too much, then you'll be, again, replacing your spindle.

Then after that, I'd invest in a taper cleaner. The TaperMate is sold by Rocklers, Woodcraft, Grizzly, Craft Supplies USA and Lee Valley.

Keep your spindle as well as your tapered accessories clean and free of dings and scratches. Don't just throw em in the pile… I'd make a storage board for your taper accessories to keep them clean and free of dings.

Otherwise… well you know.

This is my best judgement, and I say this from experience.. and you know where experience comes from? Bad judgement. Yeah. I've made the mistake of throwing my tapered accessories in a pile, and not keeping my spindle clean, and burring it up by turning too large a piece with my drive center…


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

I made a bunch of live centers last year, and the lathe I was using had about a .002" error factor. Out of 14 live centers, 10 were in tolerance. So, my advice is to pay what ever it cost to get yourself a reamer made for cleaning up the boogered taper, then you won't have any problems. Keep in mind, if you do ream your taper with the propper reamer, do not taske out too much material as you could actually make the inside taper too large for the tapered shaft….. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Maybe a machine shop near you can help you out

for case of beer or something.


----------



## unbob (Mar 10, 2013)

Usually its just a small nick or two causing the problem like you said.
Morse taper reamers tend to be spendy, and usually only used on really bad sockets.
One way to locate the burr.
Use a felt tip pen, and coat the inside of the taper, then insert a taper shank lightly and turn it.
The burr will show as a bright spot.
A way to fix the bad spot. Take a file "old one", grind it so as its end conforms to a smaller radius then the bore, with the end ground about 90 degrees-not a cutting edge like a knife-that will dig in. The end of the tool should be not much bigger then the bad spot. Hone the end of the modified file.
Carefully work the bad spot until the taper seats in the socket.
Best to not sand the problem, or you will be buying a reamer.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Sounds like I need a reamer then. I'll ask around and see if I can borrow one but I found one on Amazon for $31.00.

@tinman, my sleeping patterns probably merit medical research  I have to take melatonin or I never sleep more than 4 hours in a 36 hour period.


----------



## unbob (Mar 10, 2013)

Yes indeed, I would suppose you for sure would need a reamer, the cheapest made in China one to boot, and a large roll of dry wall sanding paper.
I will note not to waste time on you in the future.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

@unbob, I read your advice but I don't have an old file even remotely the right size so I'd have to go buy one. If I have to buy something then I might as well buy a reamer which I will probably use once, or I might be able to borrow one.

I will note not to waste time on you in the future.

Probably for the best. You might want to avoid giving advice to anyone if your tender feelings are at risk each time.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Yes calm down UNBOB, giving advice is fine but receiving and acting on it is not compulsory. Rick is the only one who can decide what's best for his whole situation he has to weigh everything up before coming to a decision.IMHO of course.In other words as MY old pal Irving used to say Cool yer beans laddie LOL Alistair


----------



## thetinman (Mar 10, 2014)

Rick,

Be careful with the melatonin. My wife had cancer and took if to relieve some of the effects of chemotherapy. Man, that stuff will screw up your menstruation and ovulation cycles. And, it could bring on menopause early

(Thought something lighthearted might be in order.)

BTW my wife Uni is fine. Beat cancer twice.

Good luck with the MT.

Terry


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Ha! Thanks Terry and my best wishes to your family.


----------

